# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Autostrada Morinë-Merdarë, zgjatimi i Rrugës së Kombit në Kosovë

## DYDRINAS

OPINION

Urgjenca për planifikimin e rrugës Morinë-Prishtinë-Merdare

20-01-2009 / Nga Ark.Ylber Vokshi, Prishtinë


Kur në prill 2003 si prioritet i prioriteteve kryesore,në një trajnim në fushën e Planifikimi Hapësinor të Kosovës e përcaktuam ndërtimin e autostradës Prishtinë-Durrës, gjegjësisht daljen e Kosovës në det, edhe planerët ndërkombëtar u befasuan me të gjitha përfitimet, përparësitë e ndërtimit të kësaj rruge në të gjitha aspektet duke filluar nga aspekti gjeostrategjik e gjerë te ai kryesori ekonomik dhe mbarëkombëtar. Atë kohë erdhëm në përfundim se të gjithë indikatorët hapësinor favorizonin ndërtimin e kësaj rruge që është duke u realizuar, përfunduar nga njëra anë e kombit tonë.
Ide dhe ideatorë të ndryshëm si në Shqipëri ashtu edhe në Kosovë kemi pasur gjatë periodave të ndryshme historike. Materializimi i kësaj ideje ishte pika më e dobët e tërë këtij procesi shumë të komplikuar financiar për kushtet specifike mbarë shqiptare. Këtë e arriti pushteti aktual në Tiranë, së bashku me ndihmën financiare ndërkombëtare.
Fillimi i punimeve në segmentin më të vështirë të rrugës Durrës-Kukës, ai i tunelit të Kalimashit, i cili filloi të ndërtohet falë aftësisë për huamarrje nga ana e shtetit shqiptar dhe mundësive të kreditimit nga ana e institucioneve financiare ndërkombëtare, ishte një fitore e madhe drejt integrimeve evropiane të gjithë hapësirës shqiptare e posaçërisht të Kosovës, edhe ashtu të izoluar e njëherësh shkas domethënës për vazhdimin e kësaj rruge në anën kosovare.
Politizimi i projektit nuk ishte i domosdoshëm, duhen shikuar vetë eksperiencat e shteteve të rajonit e ma gjerë gjatë shekullit të kaluar për të gjykuar drejt. Le të anashkalohen interesat e grupeve të caktuara të mashtruesve dhe të të mashtruarve si dhe të grupeve mafioze. Të shikohet së pari interesi ekonomi e pastaj ai integrues duke mos harruar qëllimet e mirëfillta gjeopolitike mbarëkombëtare pasi jemi të vonuar shumë në të dy anët e kufirit. Me vëmendje të posaçme jam duke përcjellë punimet në këtë aks rrugor nga faza e parapërgatitjeve, fillimit, vazhdimit dhe shpresoj të përfundimit të punimeve.
Sa është interesi i Kosovës për ndërtimin e kësaj rruge është e tepërt të diskutohet pasi të gjitha analizat nga aspekti i planifiktmit hapësinor tregojnë një gjë të tillë. Të gjithë indikatorët hapësinor tregojnë një qasje konstruktive për ndërtimin e kësaj rruge shumë të rëndësishme për Kosovën dhe për Evropën Jug Lindore në tërësi, pa marrë parasysh prishjen e dhimbshme të disa monopoleve të huaja. Të gjitha këto elemente janë të inkorporuara në propozim-Planin Hapësinor të Kosovës, i cili ende nuk është aprovuar nga Kuvendi i Kosovës dhe shpresoj se pas kompletimi do të aprovohet.
Në pjesën kosovare të rrugës (Mërdare-Vërmicë) deri me tani janë shpenzuar shumë para vetëm për përpilimin e mangët të dokumentacionit teknik. Bartësi apo përpiluesi i këtyre dokumenteve ishte MTPT (Ministria e Transportit dhe Postë-Telekomunikacionit) e cila fare nuk ka qenë transparente së paku me strukturat tjera qeveritare të asaj kohe. Si ishte e mundur të manipulohet për qëllime politike për këtë ndërmarrje jetike për Kosovën. Me ndryshimet qeverisëse pas zgjedhjeve të vitit 2007, Ministri aktual i  MTPT njofton opinionin se projekti ka mangësi qenësore siç është gjeomekania, pa të cilën është e pamundur përpilimi i ndonjë projekti e posaçërisht autostradave, e për këtë do të ketë pengesa serioze.
Arsyetimet në mungesën e ligjeve nuk qëndrojnë pasi ato ekzistojnë. Do të ketë vështirësi të shumta si nga aspekti organizativ edhe nga ai financiar. Posaçërisht do të ketë vështirësi të pritura me zbatimin e ligjit të shpronësimit, zbatimi i të cilit kushton duke respektuar ekonomin e tregut dhe transparencën si elementet qenësore për tërë procesin. Përfitimet e mëdha në të gjitha aspektet ekonomike dhe gjeostrategjike në pjesën kosovare të rrugës i arsyetojnë ato në të gjitha aspektet. Kaptin e veçante shumë e vështirë do të jetë sigurimi i mjeteve materiale (kreditimi, koncesionet etj) për realizimin e projektit. Përkrah pa rezervë entuziazmin e madh për fillimin e punëve me mjetet e buxhetit të Kosovës në vitin 2008, këto veprime me vëmendje janë duke u përcjellë nga faktori  vendimmarrës ndërkombëtar. Nëse do të ketë menaxhim korrekt të investimeve ekzistuese jam i bindur se nuk do të mungojë edhe përkrahja financiare për realizimin e projektit jetik për tërë Kosovën e për këtë duhet pasur kujdes dhe angazhime maksimal të gjithë neve e posaçërisht bartësve kryesor të projektit (MTPT-së).    
Pjesës kosovare të rrugës (Vërmicë-Merdare) më shumë se kurdoherë i nevojitet nivel i lartë profesional dhe punë shumë e përkushtuar për realizimin e tij çka vetvetiu imponon të kemi politika konstruktive zhvillimore në Kosovë. Angazhimi i ekspertëve të shumtë kosovarë duhet bërë në baza profesionale e kurrsesi partiake, nevojitet një mobilizim gjithëpërfshirës i tërë spektrit politik dhe profesional kosovar.
Qytetarët e Kosovës kanë përgjegjësi të madhe për veprimet e  pushtetarëve aktual që kjo rrugë të fillojë të ndërtohet. Duke marr në konsideratë trajtimin e shoqërisë civile me anën e të cilës qytetarët e Kosovës duhet të apostrofonin problemet që i shqetësojnë, nga ana e pushtetit aktual duhet të presim rezultate pozitive në këtë drejtim. Trajtimi i qytetarëve të Kosovës në pjesëmarrjen në procese zhvillimore si është rasti i rrugës është minimal pasi nuk ekziston bashkëpunimi profesional ndërministror e sa për pjesëmarrjen e qytetarëve as që mundemi të imagjinojmë.
Të gjitha debatet e ndryshme parlamentare dhe joparlamentare të cilat janë duke u zhvilluar në Shqipëri rreth kësaj rruge me vëmendje jam duke i përcjellë, por nuk po mundëm të paramendoj imagjinatën destruktive të disa individëve të cilët nuk po zgjedhin mjete për të minuar përfundimin e këtyre punimeve. Të gjitha këto përplasje janë joserioze, favorizimi i veriut apo margjinalizimi i jugut të Shqipërisë janë vetëm pjellë e imagjinuar opozitare nga Tirana e një grupi të kufizuar të njerëzve ndaj të cilëve me forcën e argumenteve duhet me iu kundërvënë. Edhe po desh dikush ti ndërpresë punimet e rrugës, nuk do ta ketë atë fuqi përkundër atyre synimeve shekullore ekonomike të kundërshtarëve të kësaj rruge, pasi rrota e historisë nuk mundet të kthehet mbrapa. Më duhet të citoj një mendimtar të vjetër i cili në mllef pati thënë se ju mundeni të thoni çka të doni, por rruga do të ndërtohet. Nëse ka keqpërdorime financiare siç pretendon opozita në parlament këtë i duhen përcjell nga organet ekzekutive të shtetit shqiptar, atë po e ofron shumica në parlament. Konfirmimi apo demantimi i pohimeve për keqpërdorime financiare duhet përcjellë gjatë tërë kohës së zhvillimit të punimeve si dhe në fazën e eksploatimit të sajë. Respektimi i kontratave të nënshkruara me kompanitë ekzekutuese të punimeve është obligues për të gjithë pjesëmarrësit në ndërtimin e kësaj rruge jetike për zhvillimin e veriut të Shqipërisë dhe të Kosovës. Të njëjtët kritere duhet të vlejnë edhe për pjesën kosovare të rrugës së ëndrrave për të gjithë shqiptarët.

55

----------


## shah_isti

*Autostrada Vërmicë-Merdarë nisë të ndërtohet në vjeshtë thotë kryeministri Thaçi*

Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi i siguroi qytetarët e Kosovës, se ndërtimi i autostradës Merdarë -Vërmicë, do të fillojë të ndërtohet në vjeshtën e këtij viti, ndërsa konfirmoi se për këtë projekt madhor ka kompani të fuqishme ndërkombëtare që janë të interesuara të investojnë. Kryeministri i Republikës, i bëri këto komente gjatë mbledhjes së rregullt të Qeverisë së Kosovës.
Në mbledhjen e Qeverisë, kryeministri Thaçi ka falënderuar fillimisht të gjithë deputetët e Kuvendit të Kosovës të cilët në seancën e fundit plenare, miratuan Projekt-buxhetin e rishikuar të Republikës së Kosovës, me shpenzime shtesë prej 109 milionë euro, i cili mundojë realizimin e ëndrrës kosovare, ndërtimin e autostradës Vërmicë-Prizren-Prishtinë-Merdarë.

Është një vendim jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm për fillimin e kësaj autostrade, e cila do ti hapë perspektivë të sigurt zhvillimit ekonomik të Kosovës dhe modernizimit të vendit, tha kryeministri.

Ndërkaq kryeministri e ka vlerësuar tejet të rëndësishme faktin se ka investitorë dhe kompani të fuqishme ndërkombëtare që janë të interesuara të marrin përgjegjësi dhe të investojnë në Republikën e Kosovës.

Jemi duke punuar me bindje të plotë me respektimin e plotë të transparencës, të të gjitha procedurave. Ky proces i aspekteve procedurale do të përfundojë së shpejti dhe me fillimin e muajve të parë të vjeshtës, do të fillojë definitivisht edhe ndërtimi i këtij projekti madhor, tha Thaçi, duke njoftuar se tashmë mjetet janë siguruar dhe vetëm pritet të fillojë së ndërtuari projekti më i madh, i cili përkrahet nga i gjithë faktori ndërkombëtar dhe që ndryshon Kosovën për të mirë.

Rishikimin e buxhetit të Kosovës, Thaçi edhe një herë e vlerësoi të rëndësishëm, sepse, sipas tij, do të mundësojë vazhdimin e reformave në arsim, shëndetësi, ambient dhe infrastrukturë rrugore, ndërsa theks të veçantë do ti jepet prioritet zhvillimit të bujqësisë.

Kryeministri Thaçi e cilësoi këtë vit të vazhdimit të reformave demokratike dhe si hap shumë të rëndësishëm edhe për pritjen me përgjegjësi të lartë pozitive të studimit të fizibilitetit. Në këtë vit të konsolidimit të shtetit, është hapur perspektiva e sigurt për integrime euroatlantike, tha Thaçi.

Qeveria, ndërkaq në vazhdim të punimeve shqyrtoi raportin ndërministror për kompensimin financiar të dëmeve që i shkaktoi breshëri në komunën e Gjilanit. Komisioni vlerësues ka dhënë një llogari, sipas të cilit, dëmet e breshrit kapin shumën 3.6 milionë .

Qeveria sot vendosi që kompensimi i dëmeve të ndahet në dy faza. Faza e parë e miratuar sot kap shumën prej 1.2 milionë , ndërsa mjetet tjera do jepen më vonë.

Ndërkaq pikë tjetër e kësaj mbledhje ishte, Propozim-vendimi i qeverisë për ndryshimin dhe plotësimin e strategjisë legjislative për vitit 2009. Në këtë shqyrtim u vendos që strategjia legjislative të pasurohet për 11 ligje, përfshirë këtu: Plotësimin dhe ndryshimin e Ligjit për tregtinë e brendshme; për shoqëritë tregtare; për konkurrencën; për statusin dhe të drejtat e familjeve të dëshmorëve; veprimtarinë kërkimore shkencore; vlerësimin e ndikimit në mjedis; për tatimin në pronë; për banimin social; etj. /RTK/KosovaLive/.


| s.b & RTK staff |

27 korrik 2009 - 16:21:54

----------


## STOP-START

O Llap oo po thuaj ishalla jemi gjallë deri në vjeshtë ne , e pastaj shikojmë, na siguro kto iher.
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## toni karlosi

> *Autostrada Vërmicë-Merdarë nisë të ndërtohet në vjeshtë thotë kryeministri Thaçi*
> 
> Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi i siguroi qytetarët e Kosovës, se ndërtimi i autostradës Merdarë -Vërmicë, do të fillojë të ndërtohet në vjeshtën e këtij viti, ndërsa konfirmoi se për këtë projekt madhor ka kompani të fuqishme ndërkombëtare që janë të interesuara të investojnë. Kryeministri i Republikës, i bëri këto komente gjatë mbledhjes së rregullt të Qeverisë së Kosovës.
> Në mbledhjen e Qeverisë, kryeministri Thaçi ka falënderuar fillimisht të gjithë deputetët e Kuvendit të Kosovës të cilët në seancën e fundit plenare, miratuan Projekt-buxhetin e rishikuar të Republikës së Kosovës, me shpenzime shtesë prej 109 milionë euro, i cili mundojë realizimin e ëndrrës kosovare, ndërtimin e autostradës Vërmicë-Prizren-Prishtinë-Merdarë.
> 
> Është një vendim jashtëzakonisht i rëndësishëm për fillimin e kësaj autostrade, e cila do ti hapë perspektivë të sigurt zhvillimit ekonomik të Kosovës dhe modernizimit të vendit, tha kryeministri.
> 
> Ndërkaq kryeministri e ka vlerësuar tejet të rëndësishme faktin se ka investitorë dhe kompani të fuqishme ndërkombëtare që janë të interesuara të marrin përgjegjësi dhe të investojnë në Republikën e Kosovës.
> 
> ...


Kur o LLap aga nje dite para zghedhjeve lokale a ???.krejt dynjaja punojne veres vetem shteti i hashimit dhe kupes ja nisin dimrit.
MARREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## STOP-START

> Kur o LLap aga nje dite para zghedhjeve lokale a ???.krejt dynjaja punojne veres vetem shteti i hashimit dhe kupes ja nisin dimrit.
> MARREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


heahaheh, je i modhh  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  , o Llap a se kupton ket gjo a jo?
Llap me ket gjo knaqen veq ata qe i le shpirti per Shimin.
Paiqm, Llapush :arushi: .

----------


## Nice_Boy

_O shoku Llapi , mendoj se koha e zgjedhjeve po afrohet , e këto investime duhet të bëhen me koh , kurse jo para zgjedhjeve. Po fatkeqësisht populli i mjer ka mbet në dor të juaj e po duhet me duru ama të ish populli me mend në kokë ti Llap dhe Hashimi tashi në pension nën hije tu qëndru sic keni qëndru plot 8 vjet.

p.s welcome back Llap

_

----------


## Brari

ky eshte lajm i mire e pamvaresisht kush e lajmeron ne duhet me u gezue e me shpresue se ka me u ba realitet..

bile do te deshiroja qe rinia e kosoves sa rri neper kafiqa.. bashk me ate te shqiperise..bashk me ate te diaspores..le te organizohen e te formojne brigada vullnetaresh qe te derdhin djerse ne ndertimin e rrugeve te atdheut..

pun gjat dites e biseda e muzike e shoqeri mbremjeve..

asgje te keqe ska..

me mir pun te papaguar  per atdheun se konsumim i rrogave e pensioneve te prinderve neper kafiq disko bordellat e mafies..

----------


## toni karlosi

> bile do te deshiroja qe rinia e kosoves sa rri neper kafiqa.. bashk me ate te shqiperise..bashk me ate te diaspores..le te organizohen e te formojne brigada vullnetaresh qe te derdhin djerse ne ndertimin e rrugeve te atdheut..
> 
> pun gjat dites e biseda e muzike e shoqeri mbremjeve..
> 
> asgje te keqe ska..
> 
> me mir pun te papaguar  per atdheun se konsumim i rrogave e pensioneve te prinderve neper kafiq disko bordellat e mafies..


haahhaaaaaaa he brar he komunist.

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, me nis e me prit na ate qka thot Thaqi, kalojne shekujt e nuk realizohet valla, veq po duket qe qeveria do te marr nje kahje tjeter, se EULEKSI jan ka i shpartalojne ata qe po zbulohen per hajni. Po me vjen shume mire.

----------


## Hard_Style

....qka te thot Kryeministri Thaqi , qato e realizon ..... :Lulja3: 

...*Krenohem me ju zotri Kryeministri Thaqi* ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shalja1

> ky eshte lajm i mire e pamvaresisht kush e lajmeron ne duhet me u gezue e me shpresue se ka me u ba realitet..
> 
> bile do te deshiroja qe rinia e kosoves sa rri neper kafiqa.. bashk me ate te shqiperise..bashk me ate te diaspores..le te organizohen e te formojne brigada vullnetaresh qe te derdhin djerse ne ndertimin e rrugeve te atdheut..
> 
> pun gjat dites e biseda e muzike e shoqeri mbremjeve..
> 
> asgje te keqe ska..
> 
> me mir pun te papaguar  per atdheun se konsumim i rrogave e pensioneve te prinderve neper kafiq disko bordellat e mafies..


  ''Vasilaq Bollanis te bejm pari te na prijesh se ashtu ne jemi tolerante prina si ne Himare ''

----------


## skampin

o shale e nxoorri ligjin sala per ate mollen qe ke ne avatar

----------


## Drenica 97

Qeveria Thaqi  ka ndertu me shume rruge se te gjitha qeverit e pas luftes,e do ta ndertoi edhe auto-udhen  Morine-Merdare.

----------


## shah_isti

*Limaj: Në nëntor, Kosova e gatshme për autostradën*

Prishtinë, 31 Korrik 2009 (Kosovapress) Koha 14:15

Ministria e Transportit dhe Postë-Telekomunikacionit (MTPT) ka shpallur të premten kompaninë financiare konsultuese, e cila do të rrumbullakojë përgatitjen e dosjes së tenderit për fillimin e ndërtimit të autostradës Vërmicë-Prizren-Prishtinë-Merdare.

----------


## shah_isti

*Limaj: Gjatë vitit 2008 ka pasur rritje të vëllimit të punëve 900 për qind si dhe rritje të të hyrave nga brezi rrugor 15 për qind*

2009-07-31



'' Sot, ne po paraqesim opinionin e Ministrisë së Transportit, lidhur me raportin e auditimit për vitin 2008. Sa i përket këtij raporti për ministrinë tonë, konsiderojmë që ky raport është pasqyrim real dhe ky auditor ka bërë paraqitjen e drejtë të të gjitha vlerësimeve. Andaj, ne si ministri e transportit e pershendesim auditimin që e ka bërë auditori i përgjithshëm në MTPT, për një kohë të caktuar dhe sipas ligjit'', kështu tha në fillim të fjalës të tij, ministri i Transportit dhe Postë-Telekomunikacionit, Fatmir Limaj gjatë konferencës së sotme me gazetarë.



Sipas, ministri Limaj, në auditimin e përgjithshëm konstatohet se pasqyrat finaciare, për Ministrinë e Transportit, paraqesin një të ardhme të drejtë, dhe të vërtetë në të gjitha aspektet dhe ky është një aspket në të cilin tregon se në këtë ministri është punuar sipas ligjit dhe ligjit mbi financat në Kosovë.



Ministri Limaj gjatë kësaj konference, para një numri të  madh të gazetarëve  gjithashtu theksoi:''Ministria e Transportit e ka zbatuar përmbushjen e rekomandimeve nga viti 2007. Nga raporti i auditorit për këtë vit ka pasur 12 rekomandime.Gjatë vitit 2008, sipas të dhënave që ne i kemi dhe sipas kontstatimit të auditorit përgjithshëm del se MTPT-ja i ka përmbushur 8 nga 12 këto rekomandime, 2 prej tyre janë në përmbushje e sipër, ndërsa 2 kanë mbetur që  të përmbushen, për të cilat kam kërkuar që menjëherë të fillojë përmbushja e tyre''.



Me kënaqësi ju them se auditimi ka gjetur rritjen e të hyrave  për 15 për qind nga bizneset të cilat kanë qasje në brezin rrugor, shtoi Limaj.



'' Normalisht që në gjithë këtë proces, auditimi ka konstatuar edhe lëshime administrative, teknike për të cilat ne do të angazhohemi që t'i përmirësojmë, këtë vit dhe që të jemi sa më mirë vitin e ardhshëm. Këtu është fjala për mospërfundimin e një plani përfundimtar të prokurimit'' pohoi ministri Limaj.



Ndërsa sa u përket vërejtjeve të auditorit, për mosmbajtjen e softwerit të kontabilitetit, unë mund t'ju them që Ministria e Transportit në këtë rast është duke punuar në krijimin e programit të GIS-it, tha kreu i MTPT-së.



Në fund të fjalës së tij ministri Limaj tha:'' Mos harroni se kemi të bëjmë me të njëjtin staf dhe me të njëjtën ministri, të cilët e kanë rritur vëllimin e punimeve  900 për qind gjatë vitit 2008''.

----------


## shah_isti

*Fatmir Limaj hap rrugë*

Brenda 10 ditësh nisin punimet për vazhdimin e autostradës për Pejë, nga Sllatina për në Gjurgjicë, 22 kilometra e gjatë. Paralelisht me të nis ajo nga Shkabaj për në Milloshevë ,drejt Vushtrrisë. Thotë se janë në fazën finale të projektimit të autostradave prej Klinës në Pejë dhe kësaj për Vushtrri e Mitrovicë. Autostradën, është i bindur se do ta nisin në vjeshtë. Ndërsa, tregon se në dhjetor për Aeroportin do ta nënshkruajnë kontratën me koncesionarin. Hekurudhat s`i ka harruar. Fatmir Limaj flet për Express.

Nga Arben Hyseni  më 31.07.2009 në ora 9:48
Ministri i Transportit dhe Post-Telekomunikacionit - Fatmir Limaj, vazhdon të hapë fronte të reja. Pas zgjerimit të rrugës nga Prishtina për në Lipjan, asaj të Prishtinës për në Fushë-Kosovë dhe vazhdimit të saj deri në Sllatinë, ai, brenda dhjetë ditëve do të nisë projektin edhe më të madh  vazhdimin e autostradës Sllatinë  Gjurgjicë. Ai ka për synim që brenda dy apo tri vjetësh, të përfundojë autostradën Prishtinë - Pejë, aktualisht rruga më e frekuentuar në Kosovë.

Planin dinamik të zhvillimeve dhe projekteve sivjet i ka ndarë në dy periudha. Vazhdimin e projekteve nga viti i kaluar që ka marrë pjesën e parë të sezonit apo gjashtëmujorin e parë që pritet të përfundojnë deri në fund të sezonit. E, faza e dytë, është nisja e projekteve të përfunduara që ndërtimi i tyre kryhet në vjeshtën e vitit të ardhshëm. Projekti i parë dhe më i madh i vitit 2008  2009 është ky i autostradës Sllatinë  Gjurgjicë, e cila është e gjatë 22 kilometra. Dhe, do të kushtojë mbi 52 milionë euro. Rreth 44 milionë euro për rrugë, ndërsa mbi 8 milionë për ura.

Ministri Limaj, në një intervistë për Express, ka shpjeguar planet e tij që i ka nisur për Pejë dhe Mitrovicë në mënyrë frontale.

Zgjerimi i rrugës Sllatinë  Gjurgjicë do të nisë brenda 10 ditësh dhe do të përfundojë në vjeshtën e vitit të ardhshëm, tha Limaj. Tash, tregon ai, ka mbetur vetëm që kompanitë të përgatiten teknikisht.
Ai njoftoi se njëkohësisht do të nisë edhe pjesa tjetër për Shkabaj e deri në Milloshevë, e që më pas vazhdon prej Mitrovicës dhe Vushtrrisë.

Projektimet janë në fazën finale edhe të zgjerimit të rrugëve prej Gjurgjice në Kjevë dhe asaj Klinë  Pejë. Gjithashtu, në përfundim është projekti i rrugës që nis nga Millosheva për në Vushtrri dhe Mitrovicë.
Këto projekte besoj deri në shtator do të përfundojnë krejt dhe janë në plan për fillim në vitin e ardhshëm, tha ministri i Transportit.

Me këtë strategji mendon se kanë bërë punë të mëdha dhe konkrete duke përfunduar një punë dhe vazhduar menjëherë një tjetër. Me këtë planifikon që gjithmonë të kenë një front të madh të hapur. Rruga Sllatinë-Gjurgjicë do të kushtojë rreth 52 milionë euro. Do të thotë 44 milionë për rrugë, ndërsa 8 milionë për ura. Rreth 2 milionë kilometri. Ura do të ketë te Kryqi i Komaranit dhe te Kryqi i Arllatit. Kjo lidh edhe parkun industrial në Drenas që do të ndihmojë shumë atë pjesë. Rruga pritet të përfundojë deri në vjeshtë të vitit të ardhshëm.

Paratë i kemi të planifikuara për këtë vit dhe për vitin e ardhshëm për shkak se këto janë projekte për vitin 2009  2010 plus me rishikim të buxhetit kemi marrë edhe 20 milionë, që edhe ato do t`i fusim në këto rrugë. Limaj foli edhe për autostradën, e cila, sipas tij, është në fazën finale të fillimit të ndërtimit. Puna e vështirë në këtë projekt, sipas tij, ka përfunduar.

Me autostradën jemi shumë afër. Te projektet e rrugës është një rregull  problemi është deri te shpallja e tenderit, përcaktuesi i kompanisë ndërtuese dhe në momentin kur ne e kemi nisur realizimin e projektit, mandej ajo konsiderohet si e kryer, se ato punë i bën mandej kompania, shpjegoi ai. Ai beson se në shtator do të fillojnë me ofertat dhe deri në nëntor dihet se kush do ti kryejë punët.
Kjo mund të jetë edhe fillimi i autostradës, tha ai.

Tashmë rruga dihet se kah do t`i bjerë. Sipas një projekti të vitit 2003 janë caktuar në vija të trasha se kah shkon rruga dhe kësaj do t`i përmbahet kjo ministri.

Ndërsa, për akuzat se cilësia e rrugëve është e dobët, Fatmir Limaj i mohon me çdo kusht. Ai thotë se është në gjendje të argumentojë pikë për pikë të kundërtën.

Për cilësinë e dobët që po akuzohem, nuk është e vërtetë aspak. Për rrugët e Dushkajës vetë opozita që akuzon i ka nisur ato rrugë dhe projekti i Dushkajës ku ne kemi nisur, nuk ka përfunduar dhe ato kur t`i përfundojmë ne do të jenë rrugë me standarde evropiane.

Gjithashtu tha se me standarde do të përfundojë edhe rruga e Carralevës për të cilën është akuzuar disa ditë më parë nga lideri i AAK-së, Ramush Haradinaj.
Edhe për rrugën Fushë-Kosovë  Sllatinë deklaron se nuk janë vonuar, por pranon se kanë mundur ta kryejnë më herët.

Pranvera ka qenë e vonuar dhe pak shirat e verës dhe besoj se jemi brenda dinamikës së paraparë. Ne i njehim ditët e punës dhe jo ditët kalendarike, tha ai.

Në fillim ministri pati premtuar se do të krijojë listën e zezë të kompanive që do të punojnë keq, apo nuk përmbushin kontratat. Atë e ka krijuar, por nuk e bën publike.

Ka disa kompani me të cilat vitin e kaluar nuk kemi qenë të kënaqur dhe i kemi dënuar, e tash dalëngadalë po ndahen kompanitë që duhet të marrin projekte të mëdha, e cilat të vogla.
Sipas tij, klasifikimi po imponohet dhe bëhet vetvetiu.

Sektorin e hekurudhave, i cili është konsideruar si i harruar nga Ministria që ai drejton, thotë se shpejt do të marrë dimension të ri. Për këtë ka menduar krijimin e Autoritetit Rregullativ për Hekurudha, i cili nuk ka ekzistuar më herët. Emrat e këtij autoriteti tregoi se i kanë dërguar në Kuvend dhe presin miratimin e saj.

E për Aeroportin thotë se i kanë kryer gati krejt punët dhe shumë më herët është punuar me to sesa me kompanitë e tjera. Ne tash kemi edhe një analizë profesionale nga një kompani të caktuar. Dhe Qeveria tash ka vendosur që ta japë me koncesion aeroportin dhe kjo pritet të përfundojë në dhjetor - thotë ministri. E për PTK-në, thotë se është përgjegjës më shumë Ministria e Ekonomisë dhe Financave. Ai nuk di ende se a do të privatizohet vetëm Vala apo krejt Posta dhe Telekomi. Për ministrin e Transportit dhe Post-Telekomunikacionit, Fatmir Limaj, autostrada Vërmicë  Mërdar, ajo Pejë-Prishtinë dhe kjo Prishtinë  Mitrovicë janë projekte të mëdha kapitale për Kosovën dhe mendon që do t`i përfundojë brenda mandatit të tij.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Rruga (Morinë-Merdar)një ditë do të kryhet patjetër se kështu e don populli shqiptarë dhe  miku i madh Amerika.Skanë ku shkojnë....
Sa për Fatmir Limajn me shokë,kjo rrugë do të pres edhe gjatë.
Ministër e kryeministër në këtë qeveri janë Adem Grabovcat e Kadri Veselat e SHIK-ut.Ata vendosin për të gjitha e për gjithçka...
Sa për informacion;-për këtë qeveri më e rëndësishme është autostrada për Pejë e Mitrovicë se sa ajo për Prizren e Durrës.Shikoni dhjetra e dhjetra milionat se kah po investohen aktualisht....,edhe pse edhe këto rrugë janë jetike për Kosovën,prioriteti i parë ka qenë Morinë -Merdare (kujtone pakëz fushaten e Thaçit para dy vitesh)....

----------


## Hard_Style

> Qeveria Thaqi  ka ndertu me shume rruge se te gjitha qeverit e pas luftes,e do ta ndertoi edhe auto-udhen  Morine-Merdare.



...po pra , kjo qeveri eshte duke i punuar ato pun qka nuk ikan kryer  ish-qeverit qe ishin ne vend (qeverit pro serbe)

----------


## DYDRINAS

Komiteti ndërministror shpalli 6 kompani të listës së ngushtë për projektin e Autostradës Morinë-Merdar

2009-09-02

Në takimin e sotëm, të komitetit Ndërministror, për projektin e Autostradës Komitetit  Merdar-Morinë, të cilin komitet e udhëheq ministri i MTPT-së Fatmir Limaj dhe në të cilin takim mori pjesë edhe udhëheqësi i Bankës Botërore për Kosovë Ranjit Raynak, para përfaqësesëve të mediave u prezantua lista e 6 kompanive të cilat kompania konsulente Ever Sheds i ka shpallur si kompani konkurrente,që ndonjëra prej tyre do të jetë edhe fituese e të drejtës për ndërtimin e këtij projekti madhor për Republikën e Kosovës.

Pas, mbledhjës së Komitetit Ndërministror, ministri  Limaj theksoi: Në emër të Komitetit Ndërministror, në emër edhe të Bankës Botërore, unë dua që përmes jush, më në fund tua përcjelli një lajm të shumë pritur nga të gjithë qytetarët e vendit tonë, për faktin që nga sot ëndërra për realizimin e projektit madhor, për Kosovën autostrada Prishtinë-Vërmicë, po vazhdon në drejtim të fillimit të punimeve, me interesa të shumëfishta , ekonomike, kulturore, komunikuese, dhe hapjeve të korridoreve. Përfundimisht, vendit tonë ti jep kuptimin më të mirë të fjalës, dhe të jetë urëlidhëse në mes të Ballkanit Përendimor përkatësisht Evropës, Kosova me pozitën e saj gjeografike ta merr rolin dhe pozitën e saj ashtu siç i takon dhe të dal nga izolimi i cili ka qenë.

Sipas kretu të MTPT-së, njëherësh edhe udhëheqës i komitetit ndërministror për projektin e Autostradës Morni-Merdar, ministrit Limaj, ky komitet i ka  miratuar këto rekomandime, e që rekomandim i parë është, mënyra e financimit të këtij projekti kaq madhor të jetë përmes formës së  partneritetit publiko-privat, konkretisht që një pjesë të këtij projekti ta financojë shteti i Kosovës, ndërsa pjesa tjetër të realizohet përmes kredisë.

Kjo nënkupton se shteti i Kosovës do të futet me një pjesë të të hollave, por pjesën dërmuese e kësaj autostrade do të ndërtohet përmes kredive, e si do të sigurohen kreditë kjo do të jetë pjesë e konstruktit financiar që ne do të vazhdojmë të hulumtojë dhe ta realizojmë tha ministri Limaj.

Ndërsa rekomandimi i dytë nga kompania konsulente, sipas ministrit Limaj, është se nga 30 kompani sa kanë konkurruar për shpehjen e interesit, kompania konsultuese ka propozuar që në listën e ngushtë të jenë këto 6 kompani: :Alpina( kompani austriake), Bechtel-Enka (amerikano-turke), Makioll( turke), Pizzarotti (italiane), Por (hungareze), Strabag (austriake) dhe Terna ( greke).

Ministri Limaj, gjithashtu theksoi do të garantoj se edhe më tutje për këtë proces  që do të jetë transparent, projekti do të realizohet sipas standardeve evropiane ashtu si është paraparaë dhe ashtu siç kompani konsultuese do të përgatitë dokumentacionin.

Me ndërtimin e kësaj autostrade veni ynë, përveç sigurimit të daljës në bregdetin Adriatik, do të përfitoj edhe në planin afatshkurtër dhe afatgjatë. Në planin afatshkurtër, do të arrihet punësimi i mbi 3000 punëtorëve brenda vendit tonë, pastaj ndërtimi i kësaj autostrade do ti jep zhvillim të mënjehershëm zonave nga do të kalojë kjo autostradë. Pa dyshim ky investim kaq i fuqishëm i vendit tonë do të ketë, ndikim të ndjeshëm në xhidipinë e vendit tonë vlerësoi ministri Limaj.

Sipas ministri Limaj:Ajo që është me rëndësi në realizimin e këtij projekti është se ne do të vazhdojmë që fuqishëm ti mbrojmë interesat e vendit tonë, dhe kjo autostradë do të paguhet nga vetë taksapaguesit e Kosovës, dhe për këtë ne jemi të obliguar që deri në fund të mbrojmë interesat e tyre .  

Në këtë konferencë ministri Limaj bëri të ditur se Kosova para 25 shtatorit do ta hap ofertën e saj për fillimin e ekzekutimit të punimeve në autostradën Prishtinë-Vërmicë.

Ndërkaq, shefi i Bankës Botërore, Ranjit Raynak, gjatë fjalës së tij përgëzoi ministri Limaj dhe Ministrinë të cilëne drejton, për këtë project madhor për Kosovën. Ndërsa formën e financimit si partneritet publiko-privat e quajti si më të përshtatshëm pasi që në realizimin e këtij projekti nuk do të ketë ndikim në buxhetin e vogël të Kosovës, siç e quajti Raynak.

 Ne do të vazhdojmë të monitorojmë këtë projekt nga afër, ndërsa caktimi i komëpanive në listën e ngushtë Mendoj se është me vend sepse këto kompani mund të llogariten si më të fortat në rajon tha Raynak.

Përfaqësuesi i kompanisë konsulente  Every Shids Erion Berisha, theksoi se kemi bërë disa studime dhe humumtime mbi raportet dhe studimet që qeveria kosovare i ka pasur në dispozicion të cilat janë bërë edhe nga nje kompani gjermane edhe më parë.
Po bëjmë shqyrtimin e kosotos, që të jemi sa më të saktë në çmimin e saj dhe të mbrojmë deri në fund interesta e taksapaguesëve kosovar, pohoi Berisha.

©2009 Ministria e Transportit dhe Poste-Telekomunikacionit.

----------


## Llapi

* Shtatë kompani konkurrojnë për ndërtimin autostradës Prishtinë - Vërmicë*

Prishtinë, 2 shtator - Në listën e ngushtë për ndërtimin e autostradës Prishtinë Vërmicë kanë hyrë shtatë kompani të huaja, projekt ky që do të realizohet nga partneriteti publiko privat me kredi. Kështu u bë e ditur sot pas takimit të Komitetit ndërministror të autostradës, i cili ka miratuar rekomandimet e kompanisë konsulente "Eversheds". Kreu i Komitetit ndërministror, Ministri i Transportit dhe Postë telekomunikacionit, Fatmir Limaj, tha se nga kompania konsulente kanë kërkuar hapjen e ofertës për mbikëqyrjen ndërkombëtare të realizimit të punimeve, si dhe përgatitjen e dokumenteve për hapjen e ofertës për realizimin e punimeve deri më 25 të këtij muaji. Ndërkaq Limaj vlerësoi se rëndësia e kësaj rruge është mjaft e madhe, e cila i krijon mundësinë Kosovës për dalje në det, por edhe të ndikojë në punësimin e rreth 3 mijë personave, si dhe në zhvillimin e zonave nëpër të cilat kalon autostradës dhe në zhvillimin e tregtisë dhe turizmit. Sipas tij, rruga do të ndërtohet në bazë të standardeve ndërkombëtare duke garantuar njëherësh transparencë të plotë gjatë procesit. Nga ana e tij shefi i Bankës Botërore në Prishtinë, Ranxhit Najak, pasi mbështeti versionin për partneritet publiko privat, theksoi se kjo nuk do të rëndojë buxhetin e Kosovës. Ai tha se anëtarësimi i Kosovës në Bankën Botërore mundëson qasje në shumë mekanizma, si grante, hua apo këshilla teknike. "Ne po ashtu po shikojmë mundësinë e investimeve jo vetëm në një sektor apo tjetër, por të atyre që kanë përparësinë e qeverisë. Në fakt, javën e kaluar ne patëm një ekip e cili do të vlerësojë se cili është sektori më i nevojshëm", tha Najak. Ndonëse përfaqësuesi i kompanisë konsulente "Eversheds", Erion Berisha, nuk bëri të ditur koston e projektit, por më herët është spekuluar me shifrat prej 700 deri 800 milionë euro. Kompanitë që mund të marrin pjesë në tender për ndërtimin e autostradës janë: "Alpine" nga Austria, "Bechtel & Enka" amerikano turke, "Makyol" nga Turqia, "Pizzaroti" nga Italia, "Porr" nga Italia, "Strabag" nga Austria dhe "Terna" nga Greqia.

----------

